# Question ⬇️⬇️



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

well hello everyone, I was wondering if you could tell me when my white leghorn pullet will start laying? I've had her since the end of April. Now it's the end of August. ??? Thank you so much  -morgan


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no way to know. No bird is like another just like us humans.

How old was she when you got her?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's very pretty! She'll lay between 4 1/2 - 5 months old.


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

robin416 said:


> There is no way to know. No bird is like another just like us humans.
> 
> How old was she when you got her?


3 weeks


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

7chicks said:


> She's very pretty! She'll lay between 4 1/2 - 5 months old.


thank you very much


----------

